# Urgh Im almost at loose ends....



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok out of 17 fish the only issue we have atm is Fin damage.
THE only issue with 16 bettas is SOME fin damage
(im talking fin damage to 8 of 17 fish, and one had it when i got him)

ALL BUT LIL DASTAN!
if its not one thing its another!
in the three months ive had him ive had him we've had
scale damage (he head butted the snail we think)








fungus








cotton thing








popeye








and now -shakes head- he doesnt look at all great his popeyes gone but this is what i found upon water change....




























aside from the white fungus thing around his heads scales are raised.
his head looks swollen 

this doesnt look good at all!

The white stuff is round about where he lost his scales (refer to first picture)


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i was just reading ina bookon bettas, that if i remember right, the white spots could be a sign of "ick" ichthyophthirius multifiliis which displays as white spots on the fish....

tomorrow i can find my book and see what the treatment suggestion is for it...i dont have it off hand...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

roypattonphoto said:


> i was just reading ina bookon bettas, that if i remember right, the white spots could be a sign of "ick" ichthyophthirius multifiliis which displays as white spots on the fish....
> 
> tomorrow i can find my book and see what the treatment suggestion is for it...i dont have it off hand...



not Ich, *not spelt ick* but weve been through this before, the cottony thing in the third picture, this is ich:

















ich is a multiple thing not just a large mass.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

this is more like a tumor lump


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Look up lymphocystis? That's the only thing I can think of. :c


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its spelled both ways, lol. What a nice thing to say to someone who's trying to help. And its not "spelt", either- its "spelled" :roll:.But no, thats not ich. 

That water in the last few pictures looks awful, even if the params are good, the stuff in the water may be hurting him- bacteria from food and debris and whatnot. That could be a factor. In one of the first few pictures ("head butting a snail"...um...) it looks like something was there, maybe that was an early stage of something? Just saying, because it might narrow down a few conditions time-wise.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Its spelled both ways, lol. What a nice thing to say to someone who's trying to help. And its not "spelt", either- its "spelled" :roll:.But no, thats not ich.
> 
> That water in the last few pictures looks awful, even if the params are good, the stuff in the water may be hurting him- bacteria from food and debris and whatnot. That could be a factor. In one of the first few pictures ("head butting a snail"...um...) it looks like something was there, maybe that was an early stage of something? Just saying, because it might narrow down a few conditions time-wise.



I had my hand in there keeping him out into light (without scaring him too much) to take pics it stirred the stuff up then he had a water change, and i thanked the poster for the assistance, im terribly sorry i failed english lol
and yes i thought so after seeing the position of the white lump


NB: checked earlier and the white mass has fallen off but i can see it in the qt tank O.O


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ugh, thats gross...

Im thinking fungus if it fell off. Thats really nasty. Maybe ask OFL? She knows her meds well.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That really sounds like lymphocystis. Google it and you can find pics and descriptions. I think it's a virus? It comes and goes and is usually these snotty looking growths that appear and then fall off.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i looked up lymphocystis and couldnt see much, this pay i was meant to be setting CHARZ (4 ray steel blue guy) in his own tank because my big male divided tank full (dastan and agent 11 are both in qt atm 11s prob ready to return to his bay, but now im thinking i may just set dastan up in his own tank if hes got this i dont want him infecting the other 8 males in the same water flow as him.


----------

